# Newest training video



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice. I suspect you don't have to worry about a runaway.


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to admit, I find this very interesting!! 
Good for you!!


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

I've always wanted to do something like this, it's very inspirational! For some reason I've been obsessed with the fact of training an riding a Brahma steer. My dad says I need to focus my time on my horses, but I think it would be a different and fun experience!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Is he full grown already? He's barely a year and a half old


----------

